# He sounds like he's brewing coffee....



## clorissasue (Jun 17, 2008)

We just got new carpet put into our bedrooms in our apartment. The smell of it was quite strong the first day, so I kept the ratties out of the bedroom.

I think it has still bothered one. When he breathes (only sometimes) He makes a grumble noise. Almost the sound a coffee pot makes when brewing coffee. He is running around his cage normally and eating great, looks fine.

I only notice him doing this when he is OUT of the cage, or I am bringing food to them. At first I thought maybe it was a happy noise, could it be that? Or is do you think he's sick?


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

I have a a few rats that make that gurgle-snuffing sound. It almost sounds like they are purposely holding liquid in the back side of the sinuses so that they can make the sound. 

The first rat I had make this sound years ago always had me in a panic. I thought for sure she was sick. I even treated her for a URI. Then I had other rats that made this sound. I heard it from rats at other locations. I finally resolved myself to recognize this wet-gurgle-snuff sound to be a way some rats "talk". 

It is still good to be cautious about the sound because it sounds so much like we do when we are congested with a bad sinus/chest cold. 

Look for other signs such as porphyrin, deep heavy heaving of their sides when breathing, messy looking fur where they look bristly-fluffed up, not eating or not drinking.

If they are their normal healthy energetic self & you hear this sound only at times of excitement when they are interacting with you then you just might have yourself a talky-rat as well.


----------



## chevalrose (Aug 13, 2008)

When Clooney had penumonia he sounded like this, it wouldn't be there when he was relaxing, but when he was excited/nervous it came about. It kind of sounds like a coffee perculator right? He seemed fine otherwise, ate fine, played around, etc. 

It wouldn't hurt to bring him to the vet, especially if it could be penumonia/URI, you should get him on anti-biotics.


----------



## begoodtoanimals (Dec 6, 2007)

One of my rats did that too at several occasions and I gave her Children's Echanicea, two drops on a Cheerio, twice a day for a week and it solved it. I gave the same dose to all the others as well, just in case. It's homeopathic so it won't harm them.
New carpet smell is NOT healthy, even for humans. I'd put them in another room for a few months and let their room air out every day as long as the weather is still reasonable.


----------



## clorissasue (Jun 17, 2008)

Thank you for all replies. I am really not thinking he is sick... But yes the coffee perculator sound is what he is making. He is eating fine, his eyes are shiny and he is all over the place. When I let him out today he bounced just like his normal self... I am going to keep a close eye on him, and have seperated him from the other 2, for now. Just in case.


----------



## john tee (Apr 29, 2019)

begoodtoanimals said:


> One of my rats did that too at several occasions and I gave her Children's Echanicea, two drops on a Cheerio, twice a day for a week and it solved it. I gave the same dose to all the others as well, just in case. It's homeopathic so it won't harm them.
> New carpet smell is NOT healthy, even for humans. I'd put them in another room for a few months and let their room air out every day as long as the weather is still reasonable.


 is it ok to give echanicea to rats while they are on antibiotics


----------

